# Dash and Console Insert



## bvcg1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a great source for dash and console inserts in the swirled aluminum? I am finding some tremendous price differences between the different sources. I don't want to get bent over and pay too much, and I don't want to buy an inferior product either.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

I bought from Ames and after some light trimming worked perfectly. I can’t recall what I paid though. Dropped right on top of pebble finish


----------

